# Prolific USB-to-Serial Comm Port win 7 driver



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

Dears,

Ur help is highly required in this issue, i need to connect to Cisco switch through console and because my laptop doesn't have serial com port, so I am using USB-to-Serial media converter but its not working i believe its a driver matter, the model i'm using is intex USB media converter it has no driver for win 7:banghead:
any clue how to solve this one?


----------



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

My OS is Windows 7 professional 32 bit, my lap is HP EliteBook 8440p


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If there is no driver for Windows 7, then it won't work. Doesn't the Cisco switch use Ethernet connections? Maybe one of these will work?: Free intex usb to serial driver downloads


----------



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes Spunk it does, but for 1st level of configuration the console cable is a better, and due to the lake of the com port this problem will be faced ever after, thnx for the links but nothing worked out.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> due to the lake of the com port this problem will be faced ever after


Lake of the com port?? Faced ever after??? 
Since there is no driver for your serial adapter for Windows 7, just use an Ethernet cable, it's easy and no driver required, or any mucking about with an adapter.


----------



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

Yup spunk i meant lack or abscence of the COM serial port, and this problem will keep exist.


----------

